# post procedure status code for IVC filter



## mjb5019

Is there a post procedural V code for IVC filter similar to the V45.01 pacemaker V45.51 contraceptive device or V45.85 insulin pump status? I am coding a preventative exam on a patient who had one placed 5 years ago


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

mjb5019 said:


> Is there a post procedural V code for IVC filter similar to the V45.01 pacemaker V45.51 contraceptive device or V45.85 insulin pump status? I am coding a preventative exam on a patient who had one placed 5 years ago




Never have seen a s/p ivc filter so i would use V45.89 which is status post procedure NEC


----------

